# Samsung 18650 25r batteries



## Zahz (29/10/15)

Hi fellow Vapers 

Any idea which vendors have stock of Samsung 25r 18650 batteries in Durban? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heckers (30/10/15)

You can try vapeshop in gateway. Not sure if they have stock, just give them a call.


----------

